# Any ants think about driving an ice cream truck?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I just thought about how this was thing in my youth. Do they even still exist? 🤔


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

lol yes they come into my neighborhood but I rather push an ice cream cart


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

My apartment complex is pretty good to us and has one come in where it's basically free for residents. But the last time it rolled up I was drunk and I didn't think Coors light and ice cream sandwiches would pair well. Why would I drive the truck though?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I knew a couple of cab drivers who hacked from a week after Labour Day to mid-June then drove an ice cream truck mid-June through Labour Day. The summer is slow for the cab business, here. Most of those guys worked the ghetto or the barrio. They said that they could get those routes any time, as no one wanted them. All of them said that they did well. Only one guy ever got robbed. The thugs used a gun and beat him up. Some of the local boys saw him a couple of days later with bandages on his head and asked him what had happened. It turned out that they had heard about it, but were not sure that it was he. Once they found out who did it, they beat up those thugs badly. A couple of the local crack dealers asked him how much money they got. He told them and they gave him some money to help make up for it.

These people knew that the ice cream truck drivers did not want to service their neighbourhoods, so when they found some one who would, they wanted to make sure that he would continue to show up there. The guy who got robbed continued to do this until he went back to Ghana. On his last week, he told everyone that he was going back home. He told me that they were all sad, but understood. He even tried to get another guy to take his route before he left, but no one would.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I would think, the ants would rather eat the ice cream, than drive the truck.


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

A bunch of screaming kids? No thanks.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I just thought about how this was thing in my youth. Do they even still exist? &#129300;


I did that 50 years ago. Literally. No way I would ever do it again.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea, I"m not sure that mixing ants and ice cream is a good idea ...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

no, seems like youd have to put up 100k upfront or so, but if its less and you could buy a 10k truck or so maybe not a bad idea????? at least you dont need to know how to cook anything......but there would be so many permits to pull it would be a pain......or would it??? wait a minute inital costs 10k or so for the truck 2.5k income a month SIGN ME UP
https://foodtruckempire.com/news/income-ice-cream-truck/


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Doing UE & DD, I often pickup ice cream from shops, does that count?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I just thought about how this was thing in my youth. Do they even still exist? &#129300;


Big Money in ice cream trucks !

One of my x's drove one.
25% of take.
Cash Money !
Went home with over $300.00 a day.
Every Day.

Sometimes $600.00 a Day.

Hint
If you drive an ice cream truck
Avoid RICH NEIGHBORHOODS LIKE THE PLAGUE !
THEY ARE CHEAP !
HIT THE PROJECTS 5 TIMES A DAY.

MAKE SURE YOU HAVE SODA, CHIPS, PICKLES, BEEF JERKY , CANDY, ETC.

Set up " Ice Cream" stops at large businesses.

Used van, chest freezer, good alternator & power invertor with a P.A. system to play the music.



Another Uber Driver said:


> I knew a couple of cab drivers who hacked from a week after Labour Day to mid-June then drove an ice cream truck mid-June through Labour Day. The summer is slow for the cab business, here. Most of those guys worked the ghetto or the barrio. They said that they could get those routes any time, as no one wanted them. All of them said that they did well. Only one guy ever got robbed. The thugs used a gun and beat him up. Some of the local boys saw him a couple of days later with bandages on his head and asked him what had happened. It turned out that they had heard about it, but were not sure that it was he. Once they found out who did it, they beat up those thugs badly. A couple of the local crack dealers asked him how much money they got. He told them and they gave him some money to help make up for it.
> 
> These people knew that the ice cream truck drivers did not want to service their neighbourhoods, so when they found some one who would, they wanted to make sure that he would continue to show up there. The guy who got robbed continued to do this until he went back to Ghana. On his last week, he told everyone that he was going back home. He told me that they were all sad, but understood. He even tried to get another guy to take his route before he left, but no one would.


My X's sister got robbed once.
Doing ice cream.young guy armed.they thought he was joking at first.
He got over $900.00

And if you have factories or plants 
Running 24/7
Chili fritos ( keep chili in crock pot).
You can even sell at midnight !

You will spend 12 hours a day
Doing 6 m.p.h.
With God Aweful music blaring over your head.
Da ding da ding ding da ding . . .
$$$$$$$
Van MUST have Heavy duty transmission cooler . Heavy duty alternator.Large radiator.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

If you find the right people, being an ice cream guy is like being a much more friendly looking drug dealer.






I wonder if anyone's been on a date and was asked what they do and they say "I'm an ice cream truck driver"


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> I was drunk and I didn't think Coors light and ice cream sandwiches would pair well.


You get drunk on Coors Light???
That sounds like one hell of an effort!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You get drunk on Coors Light???
> That sounds like one hell of an effort!


My bladder hurts just thinking about that


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

This reminds me of my childhood in the 70s. We had a scary ice cream truck driver. He didn’t have a tongue and he was missing about three fingers.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I just thought about how this was thing in my youth. Do they even still exist? &#129300;


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> This reminds me of my childhood in the 70s. We had a scary ice cream truck driver. He didn't have a tongue and he was missing about three fingers.


Seems mild if you compare that to the bulk of drivers who pose as today's Uber/Lyft operators.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Big Money in ice cream trucks !
> 
> One of my x's drove one.
> 25% of take.
> ...


I don't know wether to use the "like" or "laughing" emoji. So,

&#128077;&#128514;

The other thing to consider is that in some cities you are required to register at a commissary.

The commissary charges anywhere from 80-100 bux PER NIGHT. They also nickel and dime you on everything.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> If you find the right people, being an ice cream guy is like being a much more friendly looking drug dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody needs to buy big boy a mirror. So he can see the reality of what he has done to himself. :frown:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> You get drunk on Coors Light???
> That sounds like one hell of an effort!


Coors Light is GOOD FOR YOU !



ColonyMark said:


> This reminds me of my childhood in the 70s. We had a scary ice cream truck driver. He didn't have a tongue and he was missing about three fingers.


WITNESS PROTECTION PROGRAM

bought him that truck . . .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Amos69 said:


>


I see that you didn't let me down :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Only ice cream truck I'd ever drive:


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

When I was a kid Daytona Beach had ice cream trucks/food trucks parked on the beach, they were basically unhitched travel trailers (not sure if those are still on the beach now) Always thought it would be a cool business to own. Had many hotdogs and screwballs back then.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Only ice cream truck I'd ever drive:
> 
> View attachment 558773


I started to zoom in on the menu posted on the side of the truck ... then I heard a voice in my right ear, "Stop. UB. Don't do that. Don't look." The voice kind of sounded like Ozzy Ozborne (Step, ubbooberbasit, dunna do dat you crazy? Close da eyez. crazy mutherfogger, dunt dooo et) and I figured he would know about that shit. So, I didn't look.

But, does it have a big block V8 piece of Detroit iron under the hood? Dual four barrel Holley carbs? And a four speed Hurst shifter with a 4:11 rear end? Posi-traction?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I started to zoom in on the menu posted on the side of the truck ... then I heard a voice in my right ear, "Stop. UB. Don't do that. Don't look." The voice kind of sounded like Ozzy Ozborne (Step, ubbooberbasit, dunna do dat you crazy? Close da eyez. crazy mutherfogger, dunt dooo et) and I figured he would know about that shit. So, I didn't look.
> 
> But, does it have a big block V8 piece of Detroit iron under the hood? Dual four barrel Holley carbs? And a four speed Hurst shifter with a 4:11 rear end? Posi-traction?


It has a rotary gun mounted on the side, it could be a straight six and I wouldn't care less


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NicFit said:


> It has a rotary gun mounted on the side, it could be a straight six and I wouldn't care less


Didn't see that.
Yea ... who GAF about the engine ...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Didn't see that.
> Yea ... who GAF about the engine ...


Power is king and the more engine you have in something like that is better but I'd give it up for that rotary gun any day


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Power is king and the more engine you have in something like that is better but I'd give it up for that rotary gun any day


Sure.

Your opponent roars past you in his 427 hemi ... and you open up with a pair of fifty calibers .... who wins THAT race?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Why not Buy a hot dog stand ?
Lease a spot somewhere busy.
Outside a ball park It could bring in big cash .
Sell pop water Hot dogs chips so on .
You really want to drive a stupid hot truck with no ac ?
I thought driving uber was bad .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> 427 hemi ...


Was there one of those? The only big block hemi of which I am aware was the 426.

There were several small block: 241, 276, 291, 315, 325, 331, 341, 345, 354, 392, Some of those are DeSoto hamis. The DeSoto hemi parts did not interchange with the Chrysler or Dodge parts. The DeSoto 345 was the first horsepower-per-cubic inch engine.

This excludes the modern hemis, which are small block.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Was there one of those?


In MY world ... yes.
Oh yes.

And, it takes a special permit to own one ...


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Much unhealthy fringe benefits in an ice cream truck 😩


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Only ice cream truck I'd ever drive:
> 
> View attachment 558773


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> I wonder if anyone's been on a date and was asked what they do and they say "I'm an ice cream truck driver"


"I'm the Good Humor man" gets panties dropping quicker than "I'm an Uber driver" &#129335;‍♂


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

True in pa, when i did black car. a few guys had ice cream trucks and stopped driving. did ice cream full time all summer. most did reg. black . not suv. suv pays alot more. the key was owning the black car. not leasing..i leased


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

I was lucky enough to not only have ice creams trucks, but also Donut trucks..

Man did they have great donuts, lemon or raspberry filled, cream puffs, cinnamon rolls, etc etc UMMMMMM

They also sold bread, but I wasn't interested in that, when there were DONUTS to be had !!!

Sure was great growing up in the 50's


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Hopefully nobody's playing the "racist" ice cream tune...

*article contains offensive words/language*

https://www.npr.org/sections/codesw...am-truck-song-we-have-unpleasant-news-for-you


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear would drive the ice cream truck back to bear's swamp. That would be a great day!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

hooj said:


> Hopefully nobody's playing the "racist" ice cream tune...


The author of that article is _really_ reaching. This is an extreme case of virtue signalling.



Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear would drive the ice cream truck back to bear's swamp. That would be a great day!


....................until the ice cream melts...................


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Hopefully nobodys playing the "racist" ice cream tune...

*article contains offensive words/language*

https://www.npr.org/sections/codesw...am-truck-song-we-have-unpleasant-news-for-you


Another Uber Driver said:


> The author of that article is _really_ reaching. This is an extreme case of virtue signalling.
> 
> ....................until the ice cream melts...................


i think by stretching, you mean explaining.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ....................until the ice cream melts...................


.........in bear's stomach


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Arthur Dent said:


> I was lucky enough to not only have ice creams trucks, but also Donut trucks..
> 
> Man did they have great donuts, lemon or raspberry filled, cream puffs, cinnamon rolls, etc etc UMMMMMM
> 
> ...


In Long Beach, we had bakery trucks as late as the early 70s but they used Chevrolet Panel Suburbans.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

hooj said:


> Hopefully nobody's playing the "racist" ice cream tune...
> 
> *article contains offensive words/language*
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/codesw...am-truck-song-we-have-unpleasant-news-for-you


Another pc dolt trying to ruin everything, no one cares about some 100 year old racism, clearly the words aren't included and never should be, why care about trivial stuff like this. Everything was racist 100 years ago, no one cares as that's the way it was, if you keep digging into every little thing you'll have nothing left in life and it won't be enjoyable. Holding the past to different standards to people who are dead is a dumb waste of time, they are dead and can't change what they did. Only the living should be held to these standards, everyone did racist stuff in the past and it was acceptable and now it's not, you can't change what dead people did, get over it


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Another pc dolt trying to ruin everything, no one cares about some 100 year old racism, clearly the words aren't included and never should be, why care about trivial stuff like this. Everything was racist 100 years ago, no one cares as that's the way it was, if you keep digging into every little thing you'll have nothing left in life and it won't be enjoyable. Holding the past to different standards to people who are dead is a dumb waste of time, they are dead and can't change what they did. Only the living should be held to these standards, everyone did racist stuff in the past and it was acceptable and now it's not, you can't change what dead people did, get over it


Next time you should tell everyone how you really feel...


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I just thought about how this was thing in my youth. Do they even still exist? &#129300;


The one in my neighbourhood has a sense of humour, in that the music it plays is "La Cucaracha" which actually means COCKROACH.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

On this note, if you analyze lots of different songs from every era, you will find all kinds of strange lyrics. The Beatles music is laced with Misogyny and some very dark ideals.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

hooj said:


> Next time you should tell everyone how you really feel...


Yeah, people like you ruin everything, no one brought this up and no one cares, quit trying to make everything about racism, can't even enjoy ice cream trucks without some troll ruining it


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> Another pc dolt trying to ruin everything, no one cares about some 100 year old racism, clearly the words aren't included and never should be, why care about trivial stuff like this. Everything was racist 100 years ago, no one cares as that's the way it was, if you keep digging into every little thing you'll have nothing left in life and it won't be enjoyable. Holding the past to different standards to people who are dead is a dumb waste of time, they are dead and can't change what they did. Only the living should be held to these standards, everyone did racist stuff in the past and it was acceptable and now it's not, you can't change what dead people did, get over it


Racism isn't acceptable now and it wasn't acceptable a 100 years ago.

It was *tolerated* because blacks couldn't do anything about it.

Do you think racism is trivial? It's still alive and booming. As it will be for a long long time.

I don't think he ever said anything about holding anyone to "standards", living or dead.

I for one found not only the article interesting, but several links within the article.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> The one in my neighbourhood has a sense of humour, in that the music it plays is "La Cucaracha" which actually means COCKROACH.





Amos69 said:


> On this note, if you analyze lots of different songs from every era, you will find all kinds of strange lyrics. The Beatles music is laced with Misogyny and some very dark ideals.


La Cucaracha is another song that goes back a few hundred years and has many, many different versions.

It originated in Spain and popularized in Mexico. All of the stanzas have hidden meanings.

The one about marijuana is referring to Victoriano Huerta, president of Mexico who was rumored to have smoked the geeen stuff and get drunk.

Marijuana back then wasn't illegal in Mexico OR the states.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Yeah, people like you ruin everything, no one brought this up and no one cares, quit trying to make everything about racism, can't even enjoy ice cream trucks without some troll ruining it


Have a smoke. 
Take a deep breath. 
Put the gun down.

Don't get so triggered. Feel free to scroll along. Nobody got hurt.

Everything's going to be ok...


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> The one in my neighbourhood has a sense of humour, in that the music it plays is "La Cucaracha" which actually means COCKROACH.


Cockroaches don't taste too bad. Bears eat a lot of insects. Cockroach ice cream would be delicious!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Another pc dolt trying to ruin everything,


The original tune was _Turkey in the Straw_, which was not a racist tune. Someone put some racist words to _Turkey in the Straw _ and suddenly it is "_ray-siss_". By the "logic" of this "argument", some one could put racist words to the tune of the _Battle Hymn of the Republic_ and it would suddenly become "racist". The common kiddie rhyme , often referred to as "Eenie-Meenie-Miney-Moe" has a racist version, which, again, by the "logic" of that "argument" makes the whole thing racist. _How ever _will children on a schoolyard at Recess determine who is going to be "It"? Oh...............wait...............forgot, you can not play "tag" or "hide and seek" any more as it offends whoever is "It" and encourages bullying when the other players sing"

"Jimmy's 'It';
Jimmy's 'It';
Doesn't know how to get out of it!";


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Cockroaches don't taste too bad. Bears eat a lot of insects. Cockroach ice cream would be delicious!


Cockroaches have a ton of protein.

I raised roaches a few years ago at a place I worked.

Humans have been eating insects for millions of years.

But bears ate them first.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> I raised roaches a few years ago at a place I worked.


Yea, I worked at Taco Bell too when I was in high school.
We raised a LOT of cocka roaches.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, I worked at Taco Bell too when I was in high school.
> We raised a LOT of cocka roaches.












About 4,500 bux worth of roaches. 6,000 if you add the males.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I’d drive a roach coach over a ice cream truck any day of the week, when I worked at a Amazon warehouse, there’s be a few roach coaches throughout the day. Make several scheduled stops around the warehouse districts and you can make good money.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I just thought about how this was thing in my youth. Do they even still exist? &#129300;


Mske sure to have a decent selection of SOFT & HARD products!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Joe Saltucci said:


> That is not in the least bit funny.
> You ought to be ashamed of yourself for posting something like that.


Nah, pure truth!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Nah, pure truth!


Aren't new-borns cute?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Aren't new-borns cute?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> On this note, if you analyze lots of different songs from every era, you will find all kinds of strange lyrics. The Beatles music is laced with Misogyny and some very dark ideals.


I've looked at the sheet music for the Beatles' "Girl", and the background is written as "tu-tu-tu ...".


----------

